# Camden, NJ area



## Guest_ELNewBranch (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Every year I attend a festival in Philly, but this year it is being moved to Wiggins Park on the Camden waterfront. Normally I leave my car at home, take the train and stay in center city Phila. My question is, how much of a walk is it from Wiggins Park to the Patco station. ie., I would have my arms full with the usual festival gear -- cooler, blanket, folding chairs -- so unless the station is right at the entrance to the park, I'm afraid I would have to drive to South Jersey this year (although I suppose I could stay at the Cherry Hill Hilton and get some Amtrak points). Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think the RiverLine would help much as I can't think of a hotel in NJ near the RiverLine. Like I said, I would rather keep the car at home. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 2, 2005)

I think that the walk from the Patco station in Camden to Wiggins is a bit long. However, you could consider riding PATCO from Center City to the Walter Rand Transportation Center stop. There you can switch to the River Line light rail, for an additional fare of $1.10 each way, to reach Wiggins.

Walking is approximately 8 blocks, but some of them are long blocks. Click here for a map of the area, showing both PATCO & the River Line.


----------



## Morris&Essex (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the help, Alan. I didn't think about the Walter Rand option, so that gives me something to think about. Guess I'll train on down to Philly in the next couple of weeks and give it a try.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 4, 2005)

ELNewBranch said:


> Guess I'll train on down to Philly in the next couple of weeks and give it a try.


Well depending on where you are training down from, don't forget that if you are coming down the NEC, you can transfer to the River Line at Trenton. That might be faster, and will certainly be cheaper, than going all the way into Philly to catch PATCO.


----------

